# ideal kinetic reflex wire strippers vs ...



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use ideal strippers, just not those exact ones. ive yet to have a problem with them.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I've used both the kleins and the ideals, but I always seen to drift back to the klein. I have a number of coworkers who will only use the ideals that you showed because they are ergonomic and compact. The handles are less cushioned than the kleins and don't curve as much. For me, they were a little to narrow, making it uncomfortable after extended use. One advantage is that ideal integrated a place to put your thumb while pushing the insulation off of a stiff piece of #12. Overall they are a great pair of strippers, but just not what I am used to.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Between those two pair I would chose the klein strippers, but ideal does make some very nice strippers. Ideal is what I have used for years and love the pair that I have.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The good thing about those Kinetic strippers is that the only exposed metal on them is the head of the stripper. If you're working something hot you can get more pulling force when stripping out wire and you're a lot less likely to touch something you shouldn't.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have 7 pairs of them. Does that answer your question?


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

Havent tried the Kinetics, but having purchased maybe 20 something pair of strippers over the years, my favorites are 2 Knipex models - the universal auto strippers 12-12-10 http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=783&L=1&grpID=5&ukat=abiso04 (similar to Ideal Stripmaster) and the small needlenose type 11-06-160 http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=783&L=1&grpID=5&ukat=abiso01 Like seemingly anything Knipex makes, they are awesome tools, but most electricians have never seen either one.
For standard type strippers though, I would have to go with the Gardner Bender (really!) GST-70 with the voltage tickers built in. I never use the ticker and I believe its made without one. They just feel better than any of the others, possibly because they are bigger (longer). They strip 8-22 and have crimpers, bolt cutters, wire bending holes and I think are made of stainless steel. Not so good for hot work because of all the exposed metal but a great stripper nonetheless.
My advice to you is to never buy such a tool without actually holding it in your hand and hopefully trying it on some actual wire. Otherwise, you will end up having bought as many as me.


----------



## Greenblinker (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone use crocs? http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/prodCat08.htm

These strippers are amazing, especially the romex sheathing stripper on the end. Actually everything about them is awesome, they lock closed, they have a wire bending hole, 8-32 and 6-32 screw cutters, crimpers and GLOW IN THE DARK GRIPS lol. They also have a curved blade which leaves a nice flat end on wire. So to sum it up I love crocs.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been using the Ideal Kinetic Reflex strippers for about 3 years. I had been using the Klein curves and liked them fine until I used the Ideals for a few days. My hands don't cramp of an evening nearly as much as they used to. I wear out 2-4 pair of them a year. Just bought a new pair this week- $22.55 a pop. Worth it.


----------



## unLucky17 (Mar 6, 2009)

thx guys. ill try the crocs out and the ideals. if i dont like one or if i like one better i can prob sell it to someone and make so of the money back, or keep one as a backup.just like knowing early on in the career what i like and ill keep with it. i love knipex tools so far. i just have a pair of ***** form them but ima get needle nose and linesmens pliers from them too. the strippers look kinda funky though, i like all the amenities from the ideals, kleins and such that the knipex ones dont


----------

